# My new sicky kitty...



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Err.. well, yeah... I've been busy. It's been tough to care for a sick cat through everything my family is going through, but I'm managing somehow...

I adopted Scooter in mid October from a couple that didn't have enough time to look after him. What they didn't tell me, though, is that he was chronically sick. I think it is feline diabetes, but I'll know in a few days/weeks when I get him to the vet.

He is approx 6 and looks to be a siamese ragdoll and maine **** cross (so he is about as affectionate as a rock) but he is still settling in, and although he's a pain in the butt sometimes (litter box needs cleaned twice a day, moist canned diet, probably will need insulin shots twice daily, blood glucose testing, etc.), I could see us bonding in the future.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor thing. He's absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a nose in that inkspot? Wow that's some dark fur. Kitties are really good at hiding their sickness, so maybe it's possible the previous owners didn't know? It could be possible if they were never around, or ignorant of kitty sicknesses. I hope it's something not so serious as diabetes, but if it is, at least he's in good hands now. He's probably not very friendly because he's feeling icky, but I say give it six months. If meds are in his future, then he'll like you even less for a while. I'm sure after he starts feeling better, I'm sure he'll make the connection that it's your fault for the improvement and start warming up to you. Lots of bribery is always good.

Lots of luck and kisses to the poor kitty.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know how the **** they had him for years and never once did they think the amount of food and water he consumed was alarming. He drinks SO much I have to refill a large bowl at least 3 times a day, and his urine clumps in the litter box are bigger than my litter scoop itself. You'd have to be pretty ignorant to think that's normal.

It is really sad, though I wish I was a bit more prepared. Especially since it's the holidays. Now I have to sacrifice gift money for my nieces and nephews to get him to the vet. Which is okay, it's just a bummer.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh, my poor kitty Tony does not drink ENOUGH and it caused a urinary blockage and he almost died. So with cats it's to much or not enough it seems :/

Hope the vet gets him better.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yeah... so $700 later he is diabetic and on insulin (Lantus). He just started tonight on a low dose so I'll be able to track his improvement. I still need to visit my sister, too.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh wow...Lantus is NOT a cheap insulin (used to work in a pharmacy). I hope all is better with the sweet kitty and that you are bonding now that he is being treated properly that he can have a long happy life with you.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah... it's a lot cheaper in Canada and it's OTC, but still pricy. I paid around $105 for the 5 x 3ml pen cartridges from Walmart. That will last me probably a year though. Testing strips are super expensive too, like $75 for 100, and I'm using probably 4-5 a day on average.  Syringes $35 for 100. Using 2 a day. It adds up!

Thankfully I've got a diabetic support group helping me out with the cost of supplies and such, but the cost of the vet still put me under for a while. He needs a dental soon too, so they will be fundraising for that once their cats in line get their help too


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Scooter is being hospitalized again tonight, I woke up this morning to find diarrhea and vomit all over the house. He was very lethargic and kept trying to hide behind the couch. I tried to syringe feed him a bit of food and some Pepcid but he puked it up about 20 minutes later. So we took him to the vet while it was still normal hours.

He is being kept over night on IV, and he is being tested for ketoacidosis and pancreatitis. He's also having a renal ultrasound to rule out stones/blockage. Poor guy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I posted on facebook...but lots of healing thoughts to your wee one!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you  He's home and willing to eat now, but he had an infection somewhere, possibly in his mouth, that might have made him sick. He is getting mirtazapine as an appetite stimulant and clavamox for the infection. His blood test results will be back tomorrow.


----------

